# Cups/ipp: extremely slow print dialog on client machine

## stenny

I have a printer connected to my home office server and use CUPS on the server machine to provide printing facilities to other computers in the network.

On the client machine I'm running Gentoo Linux, as well as on the server. The Cups server is offering printing services via IPP (no SAMBA based printing!).

When I open the print dialog on the client machines (e.g. from GIMP), it takes a very long time for the print dialog to show the list of CUPS printers. Every mouse click in the print dialog, when changing the print settings, results in long waiting periods for the results to be visible and for the mouse or keyboard to be active again. The waiting times are approx 30sec to sometimes >1 minute!!

This is weird, as other operations using network connections to the server machine (e.g. accessing the local web server or the mail server) don't show those long waiting periods.

Now, I'm looking for more information or usefull hints, where to do further investigations to find the reason for this behaviour.

Thanks a lot ...

    stefan

----------

## gerdesj

Check logs!  On mine /var/log/cups/error_log

You could run tcpdump or wireshark to see what is happening on the client/server as well.

Does the server suffer the same problem when it prints to the printer?

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Nitro_146

I used gnome-cups-manager today and noticed the same problem.

While tryng to add a printer (shared via LPD by a SMC Barricade router), there was a long delay on each  button or text zone in the dialog box.

----------

## flokno

have you found a solution?

i'm suffering the same problem when printing in kde.

----------

